# Do you have a favorite..



## pic

..movie composer? 

I'm interested in looking for new movie music to listen to. I like Elmer Bernstein, John Williams, John Barry, Bernard Herrmann.. Can't think of any others, but if you have better suggestions, present them! I'm curious.


----------



## opus67

James Horner? And I like Nino Rota's Godfather Theme.

But my favourite is John Williams, though.


----------



## Mark Harwood

The only one I can put forward is Ennio Morricone.


----------



## Krummhorn

Although deceased, Ernest Gold was a great movie composer. He did Exodus, if I'm not mistaken.

He also did a long forgotten movie with Dick Van **** titled _The Runner Stumbles_ (1979). I was on the soundstage when the music for that film was being recorded.

I do have to agree with Pic and Opus67 about John Williams ... brilliant composer !


----------



## ChamberNut

How about Jerry Goldsmith? I have _The Omen_ soundtrack (includes both lovely and eerie/chilling music).


----------



## Keemun

If I had to pick just one, I'd say John Williams.


----------



## Edward Elgar

John Williams has to be my favourite, but I must also pay homage to my Yorkshire roots and state that John Barry is also an exeptional composer also. Tha's music's reet good lad!


----------



## Mark Harwood

Scott Bradley's arrangements for the Tom and Jerry cartoons were clever and entertaining.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Howard Shore is the no.1 and then, John Williams.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I would give Shore more credit, but I feel he only has "Lord of the Rings" to show for himself! If you could suggest more good works for film he has done?


----------



## Guest

Not sure who composed it, maybe Ennio Morricone, but some of the music in "Once Upon a Time in America" is sublime. 
Great atmospheric film too, notwithstanding the occasional viloence.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Yes, I have a favorite movie composer, and his name is... Serge Prokofiev The Eisenstein material: _Ivan the Terrible_ and especially _Alexander Nevsky_. However, I won't argue with anyone who'd claim that Ennio Morricone has made the most enduring essays into the genre since that time. The soundtrack to _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_ is one for the ages! I have a soft spot for the "Man with no Name" trilogy. Remember that "Blondie" self-identifies as being from Illinois, the region of my origin


----------



## Frasier

dch222 said:


> Not sure who composed it, maybe Ennio Morricone, but some of the music in "Once Upon a Time in America" is sublime.
> Great atmospheric film too, notwithstanding the occasional viloence.


Two particularly ravishing scores come to mind - Metello and Sepolta Viva (buried alive). But he wrote so many. I'm not sure why I remember it but The Hills Run Red also comes to mind. Morricone surely was prolific.


----------



## Morigan

I don't know much about movie composers, but I'd just like to add one to the bunch : Klaus Badelt.

Just 'cause I loved Pirates of the Caribbean and its music


----------



## zlya

Bernard Herrmann. Just genius.


----------



## zlya

Max Steiner.


----------



## RollOvaMozart

In space no-one can hear you scream


----------



## Captainnumber36

Danny Elfman is good.


----------



## SanAntone

Nino Rota
Randy Newman
Rachel Portman
Carter Burwell
Elliot Goldenthal
Quincy Jones


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mozart did a pretty good one for Amadeus.


----------



## Rogerx

RollOvaMozart said:


> In space no-one can hear you scream


Are you experienced


----------



## Heck148

Dimitri Shostakovich
Max Steiner
Miklos Rosza
Elmer Bernstein
Jerry Goldsmith
Franz Waxman
John Williams


----------

